# هل عيسى اله ام هو ابن الله ؟؟



## b.b.b (26 أبريل 2011)

يا اخوان
هل عيسى (عليه السلام ) اله ام هو ابن الله ؟؟
و ما هو مصدر الانجيل (حسب المسيحين)??​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

سؤالك متكرر
ودا الرد علي نفس السؤال

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146668


----------



## Samir poet (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

هو الة يا حبيبى انتظرنى سوف اتاى اليك بالدليل


----------



## Soldier Crist (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

يا أخ b.b.b لا يوجد شيء أسمه عيسى عليه السلام عندنا , 
المسيح يسوع الذي تظنه عيسى(شخص) هو الإله نفسه خالق السموات والأرض لتفهم ذلك يجب أن تذهب إلى كنيسة أو دير و تتناقش مع آب أو شماس أو كاهن إلى آخره و هو يفهمك بمحبة 
لا تستطيع أن تفهم بشكل كلي على الأنترنت 
يجب عليك ترى أحد الآباء بشكل سري لكي لا يهدر دمك و التفاهم معه إلى أن تؤمن و تتعمد بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين وتسير في طريق الآخرة و الحياة الأبدية و شكرا لك و لأعضاء المنتدى أتمنى أن نكون فدناك و أثرنا عليك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

*المسيح هو الله المتجسد
المسيح هو ابن الله*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

*السيد المسيح هو الله من حيث الجوهر
السيد المسيح هو ابن الله من حيث الاقنوم

يعني هو الله وابن الله
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

*هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!

سألتنى إحدى البنات الصغيرات فى مدارس التربية الكنسية هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله؟
فأجبتها: 
إن أى ملك هو ابن ملك , فعندما نقول عنه إن هذا هو الملك يكون الكلام صحيحآ  , وعندما نقول إنه ابن الملك يكون الكلام صحيحآ أيضآ لأنه من الجنس  الملوكى , فهو ملك إبن ملك.
فالسيد المسيح هو الله بسبب جوهره الإلهى مع الآب فيه , 
وهو ابن الله بسبب أنه كلمة الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور , وكل من هو مولود فهو ابن.



المرجع:
كتاب :
مائة سؤال وجواب فى
العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية
لنيافة الحبر الجليل
الأنبا بيشوى
إعداد
الأكليريكى الدكتور
سامح حلمى*


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2011)

*رد: عيسى (عليه السلام ) ??*

الموضوع مُكرر. راجع المواضيع التالية و بعدها ارجع و إسأل إن كان هناك اي سؤال لم نقدم له الإجابة في هذه المواضيع:



_*هل المسيح هو الله أم أبن الله؟؟!!!*_
_* هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله ام بشر اله*_
_* هل المسيح هو الله ؟*_
_* هل لله ابناء وزوجة مثلنا ام لا وهل المسيح هو الله ام ابنه ...*_
_* هل المسيح بشر ام اله ام ابن الله*_
_*هل ولد الله ولد*_
_*ماهو الدليل أن المسيح هو ابن الله*_


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (28 أبريل 2011)

المسيح هو الله الواحد المتجسد!!! المسيح هو ايضا ابن الله!! 

المسيح ابن الله اي انه من الله

لا نقصد ابن الله بأن الله تزوج-حاشا الله

كما نحن نقول ان فلان هو ابن العراق..هل معنى ان العراق تزوج؟ المقصود ان فلان هو من العراق
كذلك عندما نقول ان المسيح ابن الله فهو معنى مجااازي لاقنوم  و لكلمة الله

المسيح ابن الله= المسيح من الله 

خلاصة كلامي المسيح هو الله المتجسد و هو ايضا ابن الله (اي معناه كلمة الله)

محبتي


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2011)

*هو الله من حيث جوهره وابن الله من حيث اقنومه
*


----------



## Gandos (28 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو الله من حيث جوهره وابن الله من حيث اقنومه
> *



كلام جميل : هل قال المسيح هذا بنفسة : أنا الله من حيث الجوهر وابن الله من حيث أقنومة ؟
أريد دليل من الأنجيل  وليس تفسير وتأويل ... هاكم الله الي الحق جميعا ... ولكم تحياتي


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2011)

> كلام جميل : هل قال المسيح هذا بنفسة : أنا الله من حيث الجوهر وابن الله من حيث أقنومة ؟
> أريد دليل من الأنجيل  وليس تفسير وتأويل ... هاكم الله الي الحق جميعا ... ولكم تحياتي


*هدانى للحق ازاى وانا بتبع الحق نفسه *
*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ،(الازلية) 
وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ،(الاقنوم)
 وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.(الجوهر)*

*وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.**(المسيح الكلمة المتانس)*


----------



## Gandos (28 أبريل 2011)

رجاء ياشمس الحقيقية رد على سؤالي ... ولا تذهب بعيدا  .... تحياتي


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2011)

> رجاء ياشمس الحقيقية رد على سؤالي ... ولا تذهب بعيدا  .... تحياتي


*امال انا عملت ايه
سيادتك بتقولى اين قال المسيح انا ابن الله من حيث الاقنوم والله من حيث الجوهر
قولتلك اقرا بداية انجيل يوحنا اتكلم عن كون المسيح هو الكلمة الازلى الذى كان عند الله(الاقنوم) وهو الله(الجوهر)*


----------



## Gandos (28 أبريل 2011)

الذي بين قوسين أنت كاتبها ... وانا طلبتها من الأنجيل .. الا اذا كنت أنت أحد كتبةالأنجيل فهذا شئ آخر .... تقبل تحياتي ,آسف لو غلبتك


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2011)

> الذي بين قوسين أنت كاتبها ... وانا طلبتها من الأنجيل .. الا اذا كنت أنت أحد كتبةالأنجيل فهذا شئ آخر .... تقبل تحياتي ,آسف لو غلبتك


*يعنى انا الىل كاتبها مش بشرحلك العدد
ان وجود الكلمة فى البدء يعنى ازليته
ووجوده عند الله يعنى اقنومه
وهو الله يعنى من نفس جوهر الله *


----------



## Gandos (28 أبريل 2011)

الله يهديك ياشمس الحق أنا أردت عبارة صحيحة من الأنجيل مش شرح 

يالله مش مشكلة ... المهم أنت كيف حالك


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أبريل 2011)

> الله يهديك ياشمس الحق أنا أردت عبارة صحيحة من الأنجيل مش شرح


*طيب اتفضل المايك مع سيادتك اشرحلنا اول عدد فى انجيل يوحنا *


> يالله مش مشكلة ... المهم أنت كيف حالك


*منيح يا خيى وانت شو اخبارك؟؟*


----------



## Gandos (28 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق ... أن شاء الله اشوف أسمك : عبدالله  ولست عبد لبشر (المسيح)


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2011)

Gandos قال:


> شمس الحق ... أن شاء الله اشوف أسمك : عبدالله ولست عبد لبشر (المسيح)



*أنت مش أكتر من مسلم ..... السيد المسيح ليس عبد وليس بشر بل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .... إن كان أتخذ صورة عبد فهذا لا يعني أنه عبد يا مسلم *
*الرب يسوع هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد لفداء العالم ككل *

*وعامة أعتقد أن الأخ شمس عبد لله أيضاً بل وأكثر من هذا .... هو إبن لله بالتبني*

*والرجاء كفانا تشتيت يا مسلم فهذا ليس بموضوعك*​


----------



## b.b.b (29 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنت مش أكتر من مسلم ..... السيد المسيح ليس عبد وليس بشر بل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .... إن كان أتخذ صورة عبد فهذا لا يعني أنه عبد يا مسلم *
> *الرب يسوع هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد لفداء العالم ككل *
> 
> *وعامة أعتقد أن الأخ شمس عبد لله أيضاً بل وأكثر من هذا .... هو إبن لله بالتبني*
> ...



و ما حاجة لله بالابناء اخي و لماذا لا يخلق عبد فانت قلت تبنى
ان كان قد تبنى فلماذا لا يتبنى اكثر من واحــد​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2011)

b.b.b قال:


> و ما حاجة لله بالابناء اخي و لماذا لا يخلق عبد فانت قلت تبنى
> ان كان قد تبنى فلماذا لا يتبنى اكثر من واحــد​


*ايه ده مين قال ان المسيح ابن الله بالمفهوم التناسلى انت بتفهم ازاى 
المسيح هو الله المتجسد .....المسيح هو ابن الله من جهة تجسده ومن جهة الأقنوم
الخلاصه الله تجسد وظهر لنا فى شخص السيد المسيح لفداء البشر فى جسد بشريته.
*


----------



## b.b.b (29 أبريل 2011)

*خي اذا كان هو الاه فلماذا يقول يوحنا 20  16
اصعد الى الاهي و الاهكم
هذا يعني اننا نشترك مع المسيح في عبادة رب واحد ؟
كما يقول في28  8
لست افعل شيئا من نفسي 
افلا يستطيع الالاه ان يفعل ما يريد؟؟
*


----------



## b.b.b (29 أبريل 2011)

آقصد في انجيل يوحنا


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2011)

> *اصعد الى الاهي و الاهكم*


*طيب ليه المسيح مقلش للمجدلية اصعد لالهنا* ​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2011)

> *لست افعل شيئا من نفسي *


*كمل العدد لو سمحت *


----------



## -رانيا- (29 أبريل 2011)

هو نبي مرسل من عند اللة


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أبريل 2011)

*واحنا اعترضنا المسيح فعلا نبى بل هو النبى بل هو موضوع النبوة ذاته بل هو كلمة الله الذى كان للانبياء 
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (29 أبريل 2011)

b.b.b قال:


> *خي اذا كان هو الاه فلماذا يقول يوحنا 20 16*
> *اصعد الى الاهي و الاهكم*
> *هذا يعني اننا نشترك مع المسيح في عبادة رب واحد ؟*
> *كما يقول في28 8*
> ...


 تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب
اذهبي إلى اخوتي، وقولي لهم: "إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". مع أنه لم يكن قد اقترب صعوده ليتحقق فورًا، إنما يتم ذلك بعد أربعين يومًا، فلماذا قال هذا؟ رغبة في أن يرفع أذهانهم، ويحثهم بأنه سيرحل إلى السماوات.
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v عندما يذهب (إلى أبيه) حاملاً الغلبة والنصرات بجسده القائم من الأموات... عندئذ تقول بعض القوات: "من ذا الآتي من أدوم بثيابٍ حمرٍ من بصرة، هذا البهي بملابسه؟" (إش ٦٣: ١). والمرافقون له يقولون للمقيمين عند أبواب السماء: "ارتفعي أيتها الأبواب ليدخل ملك المجد" (مز ٢٤: ٧). وإذ يستفسرون بالأكثر، أقول، إذ يروا يمينه بآثار دمه، وكل جسمه وقد امتلأ بالجراحات يقولون: "ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة؟" يجيب: "لقد حطمتهم ومزقتهم قطعاً" (راجع إش ٦٣: ٢-٣). 
العلامة أوريجينوس
v سألها ألا تلمسه لأنه لم يصعد بعد، حتى تلمسه بعد صعوده، إذ يُعد لها أمجادًا عظيمة، فتلمس ما لا يمكن لمسه بالأيدي، وترى ما لم تستطع رؤيته هنا. ولعله يخبرها ألا تلمسه بمعنى لا تعودي تحسبينني بشريًا مجردًا، بل أنا القدوس. ارفعي قلبك وفكرك إلى السماويات، واطلبيني هناك، لأني صاعد إلى أبي الذي لم أتركه قط ولا انفصل عنه. أنا أقيمك واصعد بك إلى عرشي! 
السبب أنه لا يُلمس كما في هذه الكلمات: "لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي"... فالقلب الذي لا يؤمن بمساواته للآب، يبقى الرب بالنسبة له غير صاعد بعد إلى أبيه. فمن يؤمن أنه شريك مع الآب في السرمدية هو وحده يلمسه... لأني صرت إنسانًا فهو إلهي، ولأنكم قد تحررتم من الخطأ فهو إلهكم. أنه أبي وإلهي بطريقة متمايزة عنكم، إذ ولدني بكوني الله قبل الدهور، ولكنه خلقني كإنسانٍ في ملء الزمان. 
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
v لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.
قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة. لأنه مهما بلغ سمو الامتياز الذي تقبلناه بقولنا في صلواتنا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، إلا أن العطية هي من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة. فنحن ندعوه أبًا، ليس لأننا وُلدنا بالطبيعة من أبينا السماوي، بل انتقلنا من حالة العبودية إلى البنوة بنعمة الآب خلال الابن والروح القدس. لقد سمح لنا أن ننطق بهذا من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة غير المنطوق بها. 
v لئلا يُظن أنه من جانب ما هو آب للابن وللخليقة معًا صنع المسيح تمييزًا كما يلي. إنه لم يقل: "اصعد إلى أبينا" لئلا تصير الخليقة شريكة للابن الوحيد (على مستواه الطبيعي) بل قال: "أبي وأبيكم" أي هو أبي بالطبيعة وأبوكم بالتبني. 
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
v إن كنت تطلبه بين الكائنات الأرضية كما طلبَته مريم المجدلية، احذر لئلا يقول لك ما قاله لها: "لا تلمسيني، لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" (17). فإن أبوابك ضيقة، لا يمكن أن ترتفع فلا تقدر الدخول فيها. اذهب في طريقك إلى اخوتي، أي إلى الأبواب الدهرية هذه إذ ترى يسوع ترتفع... أبدية هي أبواب الكنيسة، هذه التي يشتهي النبي أن يعلن فيها تسابيح المسيح، قائلاً: "لكي أخبر بكل تسابيحك في أبواب ابنة صهيون" (مز 14:9).
v يكشف ابن اللَّه الفارق بين الولادة والنعمة عندما يقول: "لم أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". إذ لم يقل: "لم أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا"... التمييز علامة الفارق، إذ ذاك الذي هو أب المسيح هو خالقنا.
v غاية المسيح في التجسد أن يهيئ لنا الطريق إلى السماء.
v حقًا قال لمريم المجدلية: "لا تلمسيني" (17)، لكن هذا الطاهر لم يقل: "لأني طاهر"، فهل تتجاسر يا نوفيتان Novatian وتقول إنك طاهر، بينما حتى إن كنت طاهرًا بأعمالك فبقولك هذا تُحسب غير طاهرٍ؟
القديس أمبروسيوس 
v إنه قد أوشك أن يجلس على عرش أبيه، أما هم فيقفون. مع كونه في كيانه حسب الجسد صار أخانا، لكن في كرامته يختلف عنا جدًا بما لا يمكن أن نخبر عن قدره.
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
"فجاءت مريم المجدلية وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب،
تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري
الآيات (28،29): "فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان. فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو ولست افعل شيئاً من نفسي بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي. والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لأني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه."
يخبرهم المسيح هنا بأنهم لن يؤمنوا وسيصلبوه= متى رفعتم إبن.. تفهمون= فهو لن يترك العالم بدون فهم. فمن رأي الظلمة وشق الحجاب والزلزلة وقيام الأموات.. الخ وإنفتح قلبه آمن. وربما آمن البعض والبعض الآخر لم يؤمنوا. ولكن ما فعله اليهود بالمسيح ظل عبر العصور تهمة ملصقة بهم أنهم صلبوا رب المجد. وكلمة رفع في رفعتم إبن الإنسان تعني في المفهوم اليهودي الهوان والمجد، الصليب والصعود (تك13:40،19). وبالصليب إرتفعنا. وفي تقديم الحمل نقول رفع الحمل (في القداس) والكاهن يرفعه فوق رأسه فمن يُقَدَّم ذبيحة هو له كل المجد. لست أفعل شيئاً من نفسي= كما تظنون أنني إنسان عادي. لا بل أنا كلمة الآب. أفعل ما يرضيه= طعامي أن أصنع مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله فإرادته هي إرادة الآب. وإرادة الآب خلاص النفوس. كل حين= بعض البشر يفعل إرادة الله بعض الوقت، لكن المسيح كان يفعل إرادة الله كل حين. والثابت في المسيح يحسب باراً بسبب هذا. أبي لم يتركني وحدي= منذ اللحظة التي أتيت فيها إلى العالم، هناك إتحاد دائم بينهما. كما علمني أبي= كل تعاليم المسيح هي نطق الآب فيه. فهو كلمة الآب ويتكلم بكلامه. وستفهمون بعد ذلك الوحدة بيني وبين الآب، وأنا لا أنطق بشئ إلاّ بما في ذهن الآب فهو يتكلم فيّ (عب2:1). فالإبن قبل التجسد كان كائناً عند الله، كائناً معه، إبناً في حضن أبيه. وبعد التجسد صار الآب عند المسيح كائناً معه متكلماً فيه. والمسيح الإبن ينفذ إرادة الآب فما يريد الآب إعلانه يعلنه الإبن. هذا معنى علمني. وبنفس المفهوم نفهم أن الساعة لا يعلمها إلاّ الآب. والإبن لا يعلمها. فالآب لا يريد إعلانها. إذاً الإبن لن يعلنها. وبعد كلامه هذا آمن به كثيرون (آية30) فهناك أقلية نقية.


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2011)

b.b.b قال:


> *خي اذا كان هو الاه فلماذا يقول يوحنا 20  16
> اصعد الى الاهي و الاهكم
> هذا يعني اننا نشترك مع المسيح في عبادة رب واحد ؟
> 
> *



*لا غلط لو كنا فعلا بنشترك مع المسيح فى عبادة الله 
كان قال الهنا ,ابينا 
لكنه قال الهى وابى علشان يفرق بين علاقتنا احنا كأبناء الله بالتبنى بالله الاب وعلاقته هو كأبن الله الازلى وكلمة الله بالله الاب 

*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أبريل 2011)

تفسير الاب متي المسكين


----------



## tamav maria (7 مايو 2011)

لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل

كيف نثبت لمخدومينا ألوهية السيد المسيح؟


(1) السيد المسيح كائن منذ الأزل قبل أن يولد من العذراء مريم

+ "قَبلَ أنْ يكونَ إبراهيمُ أنا كائنٌ" (يو8: 58).
+ "أنا يَسوعُ.... أصلُ وذُريَّةُ داوُد" (رؤ22: 16).
+ "هوذا قد غَلَبَ الأسَدُ الذي مِنْ سِبطِ يَهوذا، أصلُ داوُدَ" (رؤ5: 5).
+ "الآنَ مَجدني أنتَ أيُّها الآبُ عِندَ ذاتِكَ بالمَجدِ الذي كانَ لي عِندَكَ قَبلَ كونِ العالَمِ" (يو17: 5).
+ "أيُّها الآبُ أُريدُ أنَّ هؤُلاءِ الذينَ أعطَيتَني يكونونَ مَعي حَيثُ أكونُ أنا، ليَنظُروا مَجدي الذي أعطَيتَني، لأنَّكَ أحبَبتَني قَبلَ إنشاءِ العالَمِ" (يو17: 24).
+ "أمّا أنتِ يا بَيتَ لَحمَِ أفراتَةَ، وأنتِ صَغيرَةٌ أنْ تكوني بَينَ أُلوفِ يَهوذا، فمِنكِ يَخرُجُ لي الذي يكونُ مُتَسَلطًا علَى إسرائيلَ، ومَخارِجُهُ منذُ القَديمِ، منذُ أيّامِ الأزَلِ" (مي5: 2).
+ "يَسوعُ المَسيحُ هو هو أمسًا واليومَ وإلَى الأبدِ" (عب13: 8).

(2) اسمه الابن لأنه مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور

+ "اللهُ لم يَرَهُ أحَدٌ قَطُّ. الاِبنُ الوَحيدُ الذي هو في حِضنِ الآبِ هو خَبَّرَ" (يو1: 18).
+ "لأنَّهُ هكذا أحَبَّ اللهُ العالَمَ حتَّى بَذَلَ ابنَهُ الوَحيدَ، لكَيْ لا يَهلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يؤمِنُ بهِ، بل تكونُ لهُ الحياةُ الأبديَّةُ" (يو3: 16).
+ "الذي يؤمِنُ بهِ لا يُدانُ، والذي لا يؤمِنُ قد دينَ، لأنَّهُ لم يؤمِنْ باسمِ ابنِ اللهِ الوَحيدِ" (يو3: 18).
+ "بهذا أُظهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فينا: أنَّ اللهَ قد أرسَلَ ابنَهُ الوَحيدَ إلَى العالَمِ لكَيْ نَحيا بهِ" (1يو4: 9).
+ "والكلِمَةُ صارَ جَسَدًا وحَلَّ بَينَنا، ورأينا مَجدَهُ، مَجدًا كما لوَحيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَملوءًا نِعمَةً وحَقًّا" (يو1: 14).

(3) الابن مساو للآب في الجوهر والكرامة

+ "الذي رَآني فقد رأَى الآبَ" (يو14: 9).
+ "فمِنْ أجلِ هذا كانَ اليَهودُ يَطلُبونَ أكثَرَ أنْ يَقتُلوهُ، لأنَّهُ لم يَنقُضِ السَّبتَ فقط، بل قالَ أيضًا إنَّ اللهَ أبوهُ، مُعادِلاً نَفسَهُ باللهِ" (يو5: 18)
+ "لسنا نَرجُمُكَ لأجلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ، بل لأجلِ تجديفٍ، فإنَّكَ وأنتَ إنسانٌ تجعَلُ نَفسَكَ إلهًا" (يو10: 33).
+ "وحَسَبَ ناموسِنا يَجِبُ أنْ يَموتَ، لأنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفسَهُ ابنَ اللهِ" (يو19: 7).

(4) السيد المسيح شهد عن نفسه أنه هو الله

+ "ليس كُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ لي: يارَبُّ، يارَبُّ! يَدخُلُ ملكوتَ السماواتِ. بل الذي يَفعَلُ إرادَةَ أبي الذي في السماواتِ" (مت7: 21).
+ "ولماذا تدعونَني: يارَبُّ، يارَبُّ، وأنتُمْ لا تفعَلونَ ما أقولُهُ؟" (لو6: 46).
+ "كثيرونَ سيقولونَ لي في ذلكَ اليومِ: يارَبُّ، يارَبُّ! أليس باسمِكَ تنَبّأنا، وباسمِكَ أخرَجنا شَياطينَ، وباسمِكَ صَنَعنا قوّاتٍ كثيرَةً؟ فحينَئذٍ أُصَرحُ لهُمْ: إني لم أعرِفكُمْ قَطُّ! اذهَبوا عَني يافاعِلي الإثمِ!" (مت7: 22-23).
+ "أجابَ توما وقالَ لهُ: رَبي وإلهي!. قالَ لهُ يَسوعُ: لأنَّكَ رأيتَني يا توما آمَنتَ! طوبَى للذينَ آمَنوا ولم يَرَوْا" (يو20: 28-29).
+ "وإنْ قالَ لكُما أحَدٌ: لماذا تفعَلانِ هذا؟ فقولا: الرَّبُّ مُحتاجٌ إليهِ" (مر11: 3).

(5) السيد المسيح يملأ الوجود

+ "لأنَّهُ حَيثُما اجتَمَعَ اثنانِ أو ثَلاثَةٌ باسمي فهناكَ أكونُ في وسطِهِمْ" (مت18: 20).
+ "ها أنا معكُمْ كُلَّ الأيّامِ إلَى انقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ" (مت28: 20).
+ "وليس أحَدٌ صَعِدَ إلَى السماءِ إلا الذي نَزَلَ مِنَ السماءِ، ابنُ الإنسانِ الذي هو في السماءِ" (يو3: 13).
+ "أجابَ يَسوعُ وقالَ لهُ: إنْ أحَبَّني أحَدٌ يَحفَظْ كلامي، ويُحِبُّهُ أبي، وإليهِ نأتي، وعِندَهُ نَصنَعُ مَنزِلاً" (يو14: 23).
+ "مع المَسيحِ صُلِبتُ، فأحيا لا أنا، بل المَسيحُ يَحيا فيَّ (غل2: 20).
+ "هأنذا واقِفٌ علَى البابِ وأقرَعُ. إنْ سمِعَ أحَدٌ صوتي وفَتَحَ البابَ، أدخُلُ إليهِ وأتَعَشَّى معهُ وهو مَعي" (رؤ3: 20).

(6) السيد المسيح تجسد في ملء الزمان ليُخلِّصنا

+ "في البَدءِ كانَ الكلِمَةُ، والكلِمَةُ كانَ عِندَ اللهِ، وكانَ الكلِمَةُ اللهَ" (يو1: 1).
+ "والكلِمَةُ صارَ جَسَدًا" (يو1: 14).
+ "أنا هو الخُبزُ الذي نَزَلَ مِنَ السماءِ" (يو6: 41).
+ "خرجتُ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ، وقد أتيتُ إلَى العالَمِ، وأيضًا أترُكُ العالَمَ وأذهَبُ إلَى الآبِ" (يو16: 28).
+ "لكنهُ أخلَى نَفسَهُ، آخِذًا صورَةَ عَبدٍ، صائرًا في شِبهِ الناسِ" (في2: 7).

(7) معجزات السيد المسيح برهان على لاهوته

1- إقامة الموتى:

+ ابنة يايرس: (مت9: 18-26) – (مر5: 21-43) – (لو8: 40-56).
+ ابن أرملة نايين: (لو7: 11-17).
+ إقامة لعازر: (يو11: 1-44).

2- إشباع الجموع: (مت14: 13-21) – (مت15: 29-39) – (مر6: 30-44) – (مر8: 1-9) – (لو9: 10-17) – (يو6: 1-15).

3- تحويل الماء إلى خمر: (يو2: 1-11).

4- شفاء المولود أعمى: (يو9: 1-34).

5- تهدئة البحر والأمواج: (مت8: 23-27) – (مر4: 35-41) – (لو8: 22-25).

6- إخراج الشياطين وشفاء الأمراض.


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

************** مالنا ومال القران ... حرر بواسطتي *


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2011)

شاهير قال:


> ************** مالنا ومال القران ... حرر بواسطتي *



*  طالما مش عايز يقتنع من المصادر المسيحيه *


----------

